# My New Foster! chihuahua mix!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Did I forget to mention her name?? :doh: what a bad foster mommy! Its Reagan! My hubby likes her..because she is a moderate republican...hah a

She is a cutie. I am not one for liking little dogs..but she is alright.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Did I forget to mention her name?? :doh: what a bad foster mommy! Its Reagan! My hubby likes her..because she is a moderate republican...hah a
> 
> She is a cutie. I am not one for liking little dogs..but she is alright.


What do you call your JRT?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reagan is adorable, thank you so much for being a Foster Mom, that's awesome.

Love seeing and hearing about your Fosters.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My JRT has lots of names..lol his name is Sanford.. (As in from Sanford and Sons show, my hubby named him...he is a junkyard dog..  

And he has other names..some I cant say here..but lovingly referred to as 'Turd at my work.


----------

